
Can Humans Live on the Moon? Silicon Valley Group Wants to Try - kristianp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-05/the-silicon-valley-heavyweights-who-want-to-settle-the-moon
======
nigga
this is cool

